# Buying/Breeding Butterworms?



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Where to buy and how to breed basically!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I was under the belief that they are a South American caterpillar that has been irradiated(?) to keep them at the larval stage so that they never develop into the pupal stage.Hence they cannot be captive bred over here.

There is a company called Lizard Lunch that sells them.Whilst they are very expensive for livefood they are very good in therms of calcium content.I give them to my female lizards after they have laid eggs and they do like the.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah, I'd heard they weren't easy to breed at home and that'll be why, I think She might draw the line at me having radioactive material in the house, not to mention the anti terrorism squad!

I think Lizard Lunch was one of the places I found through Google, they seem pretty expensive, is that the normal going rate?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know you see them very rarely available so I had nowhere to compare the price to.the high price reflects on the importation of these I believe.

I was worried about the radiation part then thought about all of the meals that I have reheated in the microwave over the years.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I may just stick with dusted Waxies! My day geckos love them, they eat the worms, crysalis, and moths so they're good value.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are easily bred as well.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've not tried breeding them but may give it a go, I only pay £1.30 a tub though and one tub lasts at least a couple of weeks, even with the bigger babies now eating them, so not that much incentive!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I too believe butterworms have to be treated before export from their native country, to prevent them maturing (into a moth, I think).

I have bought mine from 

Ricks Livefood

Expensive, but a variable treat for my guy's.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, I think I may try some if I can pick them up from a shop or show, but at that price + postage I'll pass for now.

Any idea how they compare to Waxies? I understand they have less fat and more calcium and protein, but I dust my Waxies with Nutrobal which should improve their nutritional value, I wonder if Butterworms are worth the expense.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Butterworms only eat a certain tree in Chile so it is impossible to breed them here... best bet is to order them from Ricks Livefood

Also, they are good nutritionally, high in calcium and protein, but they are still quite fatty and shouldn't be used as a staple...

Finally, here is a link to a video of me feeding butterworms to a crested gecko...

Crested gecko eating butterworms - YouTube


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Jono2411 said:


> Butterworms only eat a certain tree in Chile so it is impossible to breed them here... best bet is to order them from Ricks Livefood
> 
> Also, they are good nutritionally, high in calcium and protein, but they are still quite fatty and shouldn't be used as a staple...
> 
> ...


Just made me grab some butterworms to try my cresty on 

Cheers


----------

